# UK Expats Medical requirements



## parrot1219 (Aug 19, 2015)

HI All

Basically looking for advice from any UK EX Pats that have recently moved to SA.

We are finalising our own Visa's and now need to have the medical and an MRI scan.

I have seen some companies offering a walk in service where they will do the medical and the scan, complete all the forms and you can leave with everything you need the same day.

Has anyone used these and if so was it a good service, or not and are there any companies in the UK that you would recommend.

Please share your experiences how you obtained all the medical requirements

Many Thanks


----------



## parrot1219 (Aug 19, 2015)

I am getting confused with all the various scans on offer.

What do we actually need is it an XRAY, a cat scan or an MRI scan??


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

parrot1219 said:


> I am getting confused with all the various scans on offer.
> 
> What do we actually need is it an XRAY, a cat scan or an MRI scan??


Not UK ex pat, but I guess you must be referring to the "radiological report of the chest" or chest xray report.

check the Radiological Report Format here: DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Visa/Permits. If that's the form have then it's CHEST XRAY.


----------



## uklad (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Parrot,

I can comment on the above question. My wife has just completed her chest xrays in the Uk but used her local doctor. The xrays were downloaded onto a cd rom and was provided immediately. There is no requirement to have a Mri as they are just checking for TB


----------



## parrot1219 (Aug 19, 2015)

Many Thanks Guys, spoke to a local hospital that can do it soon, I think some firms were leading me down the MRI route to make a quick buck.

Thanks again


----------

